
Show HN: Coderfit – All you need to know for your programming career - s3nnyy
https://gumroad.com/l/cdrft/pre
======
z3t4
You usually don't rise from programmer to CEO unless you are the owner of the
company.

~~~
s3nnyy
But sometimes to CTO, I have seen it happening.

